# Remitting Funds from Europe / UK to Philippines or Singapore



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

This subject may already be covered elsewhere and if so please redirect.

I would be interested to hear from members of their banking experiences in transferring moneys to either the Philippines or Singapore from Europe or the UK.

I would appreciate any advise on how to avoid or reduce to a minimum the exorbitant layers of charges from the mother through the clearing to the recipient bank.

Advise or recommendations would be most welcome.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Magee said:


> This subject may already be covered elsewhere and if so please redirect.
> 
> I would be interested to hear from members of their banking experiences in transferring moneys to either the Philippines or Singapore from Europe or the UK.
> 
> ...


Hey Magee,

Sending money TO the Philippines is quite easy......lots of ways to do it. You can't escape charges from either end, they both have to make a little. But, I send as much as needed from my US bank to my Philippine bank for $10 USD, I have also used xoom, moneygram............but I thing western union is about the most expensive. If you have an ATM card, you can go to just about any bank here to withdraw money. Most companies that transfer offer you the option of sending your own currency or exchange it to Philippine pesos, but don't be surprised if the rate is a little low, just to make more profit for them.
Sending money OUT of the Philippines requires much more time and documents.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Magee said:


> This subject may already be covered elsewhere and if so please redirect.
> 
> I would be interested to hear from members of their banking experiences in transferring moneys to either the Philippines or Singapore from Europe or the UK.
> 
> ...


My apologies for not directly addressing your question Magee...as I am not located in the UK but there must be something very similar and available to you there.

I bank with the international banking conglomerate "Wells Fargo" in the US and they have a program system in place called ExpressSend...it is a global remittance program where you can send money easily, quickly and inexpensively from your personal bank account to anywhere in the world.

I can send UP TO $3,000.00 per day from my US bank account...to my BPI bank account in the Philippines for ONLY $5.00! Yes you are reading this right...up to $3,000 per day for only $5.00 service charge AND THERE ARE NO SERVICE FEES on the Philippine end!

BPI DOES NOT charge me any fee for receiving these funds into my account.

AND the BEST part of this...It takes ONLY ONE DAY for the transfer! AND I can do it online from my Wells Fargo webpage! I can submit a remittance amount today and in 24 hours or less, my funds are electronically deposited directly into my account and available for withdrawal in my bank in the Philippines.

I have done this many, many times and it works great! Absolutely phenomenal!

I can have all of my direct deposits go safely into my US insured bank account, yet I have very easy and fast access to all of my funds at a moments notice...NO WAITING for countless numbers of business days waiting for a deposit to clear the Philippine banking system.

Check out the program at the Wells Fargo website and then ask your banks if they have something like this available to you in the UK.

Hassle free electronic banking at its finest! Its easy, its fast and its inexpensive!!!!!


----------

